

Show HN: I spent the past 8 months mapping Chicago's History with Drupal & GMaps - tony584
http://www.domu.com/chicago/history-map

======
andrenarodgers
Very cool history map. I've never seen anything like this before. Love it!

------
bethluvspugs
Love the 'oddities' blurbs! Very cool.

------
LinChi
Amazing and fantastic!!

